# Did you know.....



## (G/C) Lionel Mandrake (Jan 2, 2005)

that a rear gunner in a Lancaster bailed out at 20.000 feet *Without* a parachute! and lived to tell the tale.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 2, 2005)

I think I've heard of this.  
Do you have any details to share?


----------



## (G/C) Lionel Mandrake (Jan 2, 2005)

What's in it for me?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 2, 2005)

I'll be your friiiieeend!


----------



## (G/C) Lionel Mandrake (Jan 2, 2005)

You insulted your Queen  .....  .....  .....  .....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 2, 2005)

Your point?  




Btw, when did I insult ol' Liz?


----------



## (G/C) Lionel Mandrake (Jan 2, 2005)

My memory is long, my reach is far  ...I've only done 40 posts, and i can't find it  ...You said something about the sex pistols, and the Queen, god bless her cotton socks. Remember....Anyway, we will talk about this tomorrow...i'm orf to bed.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 2, 2005)

I was joking with the Sex Pistols bit, m8. Believe me, I wasn't trying to be insulting.

Besides, they wrote it not me. :-"


----------



## plan_D (Jan 3, 2005)

Who cares about the Queen, she probably doesn't even know what country she's the Queen of she's so docile. 

Anywho, I've heard about this too and it's not the largest jump in history. A Russian got that during the war and landed in loads of snow covered trees, softened his landing.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 3, 2005)

An airstewardess fell from 33,600 feet and survived, sometime in the 70s or 80s...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 3, 2005)

She fell? What did she do trip over someones bag and fall out of the aircraft?  

No, Peter Griffin has the record. "Do not pull"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

You got that info from "Bomber Crew" didnt you G/C?!


----------



## (G/C) Lionel Mandrake (Jan 5, 2005)

I don't watch tv. So to answer your question, no i didn't


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 5, 2005)

The stewardess was called Vesna Vulovic, a Serbian woman.

Here's the link....

http://www.avsec.com/asi/editorial/vesna.htm

And the RAF rear gunners story is here...

http://www.parachutehistory.com/other/bonusday.html


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 5, 2005)

Nick Alkemade! I've met this man! A loooong time ago, I'm sure of it!
Agh!! I wish I could remember where or why, but I'm dead certain of it! I was just a kid, and I _think_ it had something to do with my school. I knew that story sounded too familiar! I _know_ I've met this man in person!

Thanks for the link, Med!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2005)

I had heard about him, interesting stories.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2005)

(G/C) Lionel Mandrake said:


> I don't watch tv. So to answer your question, no i didn't



If you dont watch TV, how did you know i was talking about a tv show in the first place?


----------

